# H: SM terminators W: SW wolf guard (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I would like to swap five standard space marine terminators equipped with TH and SS for five space wolves wolf guards terminators. I can only trade as i have no paypal.

UK ONLY PLEASE

Thanks for looking.:victory:

Gothic


----------

